# difference between grizzly jointer G0452P and G0452



## liangzhao (Nov 24, 2012)

Can someone tell me what's the difference between grizzly jointer G0452P and G0452?


----------



## DKMD (Nov 24, 2012)

Is it the P? 

Sorry, I know that's not helpful, but Kevin would have done it if I didn't!


Edit:
I started feeling guilty, so I did a little digging. This is a couple of years old, but I think it answers your question:

http://www.woodmagazine.com/blogs/woodworking-blog/2010/06/07/tool-news-theres-a-new-bear-in-town/


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 25, 2012)

From what I have seen from the polar bear series is they are not exactly the same as the grizz units. Their are little things that are left of the pb units to get the cost down. sometimes its like materials are different, aluminum instead of cast iron, etc. Stands are usually cheapened etc. If you can afford it go with the actual grizz unit. imo.


----------

